# Sponge filter...how to use it?



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

I just got a sponge filter but it didn't come with any instructions.

It is mostly obvious, but one thing I don't get:

Where should the water level be in relation to the tube that the air bubbles float up through? Like, should the tube be submerged, or should it be above the water level, or at the water level?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't matter


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes it does matter. The tube should be submerged.


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

Well, Lydia does have a higher post count...lol

I'm thinking for optimum safety of the fry in the tank. I don't know if it is possible for them to squeeze through that foam or not. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The filter will not function unless the tube is submerged. The flow of air up the tube pulls water along with it which causes water to flow in through the sponge. If the water can not easily flow out of the top tube, it does't work.


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

Thank you!

That makes sense. Does it matter how far underwater the top of the tube is?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It should be at least an inch, if necessary you can cut it down a bit.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok I got confused I thought your original question was meaning "Does it matter how far underwater the top of the tube is?" which no it don't as long as its submerged about an inch under the water like DD said. Oh yeah by the way post count don't mean how much you know


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah post count doesn't really matter.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, it should be submerged, when bagging fish at OCA we had to keep adding water, cuz the sponge filters were just as tall as the 10g tanks we were keeping them in lol.

If can't add more water, just take a scissors or knife and trim the top part down to being submerged. If feel uncormtable using those, use a hacksaw


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

Thanks again guys. I was just messing around when I mentioned post count.

I have one more question:

I've read that it takes about a month before bacteria will colonize on the sponge and actually start to break down waste and such. Can you "cheat" by soaking the sponge in "bottled bacteria" products?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Some products work, some don't. If you can find Bio-Spira, it will probably work. Just follow directions. Many of the products sold to instantly cycle an aquarium WILL NOT help and are a waste of money.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Some products work, some don't. If you can find Bio-Spira, it will probably work. Just follow directions. Many of the products sold to instantly cycle an aquarium WILL NOT help and are a waste of money.
BTW, my post count is not very high, so don't listen to me... LOL. I'm teasing. Good luck to you.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OOps. Didn't mean to do that twice. Trying to edit.... See I told you I don't know what I'm doing.....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

pyrofish said:


> Thanks again guys. I was just messing around when I mentioned post count.
> 
> I have one more question:
> 
> I've read that it takes about a month before bacteria will colonize on the sponge and actually start to break down waste and such. Can you "cheat" by soaking the sponge in "bottled bacteria" products?


 
IMO it doesnt take a month, i'll throw a sponge filter in a main tank for 1.5-2weeks then put it on a new tank, 2 week marker, i'd say your safe.

But soaking it in a product jumper starter, i honestly not a clue, prolly not the best idea, if nothing else, look into bio-spira.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I gotta agree with MP about 1.5-2 weeks. I just now setup a 20g and ran the filter not a sponge but same difference on this topic) on my 10g I been having for 2 weeks. IME stability works now I've heard that alot of them don't like Ron said but Bio-Spira is definately the best I don't know about soaking the sponge in thebacteria though.


----------

